# Tesla Model 3 Flow Forged Wheels - Model TSS Available in 18", 19" & 20"



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

The T Sportline TSS Tesla Model 3 Flow Forged Wheel is built exclusively for the Tesla Model 3. It's manufactured in a flow forged process and is available in 3 colors: Space Gray, Gloss Black, and Matte Black.

Our Space Gray finish contains dark tones of grey and black mixed with metallic flake to give the finish the extra dimension.

The 18" TSS is available in a square fitment, 18x8.5" Front & Rear. Tire sizes is 235/45-18 for 18x8.5".

The 19" TSS is available in a square fitment, 19x8.5" Front & Rear. Tire sizes is 235/40-19 for 19x8.5".

The 20" TSS is available in a square fitment, 20x8.5" Front & Rear, and a staggered fitment, 20x8.5" Front, 20x10" Rear. Tire sizes are 235/35-20 for 20x8.5" and 275/30-20 for 20x10".

A Model 3 owner can use a factory Tesla center cap, a factory Tesla lug nut, a factory Tesla TPMS sensor and factory 19" tire. The TSS is fully tested to the SAE J2530 standard and a great alternative to 18" Tesla factory wheel and 19" Tesla Model 3 Sport wheel.

Our wheel comes with a color matched T Sportline center cap, but you can use a factory center cap.




  






Black Model 3 with 20" TSS Flow Forged Wheels in Matte Black and Matte Carbon Fiber Trunk Wing.


----------



## Tony_YYZ (Nov 1, 2016)

I was set on ordering the 18" TSTs for my summer wheels today. Then I saw the TSSs. My world is now upside-down.

I don't know what to do 



T Sportline said:


> The T Sportline TSS Flow Forged Wheel is built exclusively for the Tesla Model 3. It's manufactured in a flow forged process and is available in 3 colors: Space Gray, Gloss Black, and Matte Black.
> 
> Our Space Gray finish contains dark tones of grey and black mixed with metallic flake to give the finish the extra dimension.
> 
> ...


----------



## mualdotor (Jan 20, 2019)

Are there any plans for an 18” version? Can’t wait to see more pictures, especially of the space grey. Looks great!


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Tony_YYZ said:


> I was set on ordering the 18" TSTs for my summer wheels today. Then I saw the TSSs. My world is now upside-down.
> 
> I don't know what to do


Those 19" TSS in Space Grey are calling your name Tony......They would look awesome on your car man. Especially with four PS4S's. Super hot summer setup.


----------



## Tony_YYZ (Nov 1, 2016)

Sandy said:


> Those 19" TSS in Space Grey are calling your name Tony......They would look awesome on your car man. Especially with four PS4S's. Super hot summer setup.


I'm actually looking at the matte black. I'm planning a chrome delete in the future and that should complement the matte black nicely.

PS4S tires add just shy of $2k to this plan. Was planning on running the OEM 18" MXM4s down on TST 18s before upgrading the tires.

Decisions decisions...


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Tony_YYZ said:


> I'm actually looking at the matte black. I'm planning a chrome delete in the future and that should complement the matte black nicely.
> 
> PS4S tires add just shy of $2k to this plan. Was planning on running the OEM 18" MXM4s down on TST 18s before upgrading the tires.
> 
> Decisions decisions...


I get it. It snowballs into over 4K CDN. Good point on burning up the MXM4's. The 18" TST's are great lightweight FF wheels. The free shipping to Canada is a major bonus right now.


----------



## Tony_YYZ (Nov 1, 2016)

Sandy said:


> I get it. It snowballs into over 4K CDN. Good point on burning up the MXM4's. The 18" TST's are great lightweight FF wheels. The free shipping to Canada is a major bonus right now.


It's a tough pill to swallow. From spending roughly just over $2k for the 18" wheel option to now just shy of $5k for the 19" option with new tires.


----------



## Tony_YYZ (Nov 1, 2016)

Sandy said:


> I get it. It snowballs into over 4K CDN. Good point on burning up the MXM4's. The 18" TST's are great lightweight FF wheels. The free shipping to Canada is a major bonus right now.


I pulled the trigger on the 18" TSTs. The price difference was too large to ignore. Now to find some TPMS sensors and hope this winter ends soon!


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Tony_YYZ said:


> I pulled the trigger on the 18" TSTs. The price difference was too large to ignore. Now to find some TPMS sensors and hope this winter ends soon!


And when winter ends, get the TSS


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

Tsportline - can you list the weights of these for the 19" and 20"s?


----------



## Tony_YYZ (Nov 1, 2016)

T Sportline said:


> And when winter ends, get the TSS


Haha, my OEM 18's are my winter wheels. I got the TSTs for summer.

Do you have plans on offering the TSS in 18"?


----------



## Tony_YYZ (Nov 1, 2016)

Scubastevo80 said:


> Tsportline - can you list the weights of these for the 19" and 20"s?


19" = 23.7lbs
20"x8.5" = 28.4lbs
20"x10" = 30.45lbs


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Scubastevo80 said:


> Tsportline - can you list the weights of these for the 19" and 20"s?


They are on the website:

https://tsportline.com/blogs/owners-guide/the-tesla-model-3-wheel-guide

19x8.5" 23.7 lbs
20x8.5" 28.4 lbs
20x10" 30.45 lbs


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Tony_YYZ said:


> 19" = 23.7lbs
> 20"x8.5" = 28.4lbs
> 20"x10" = 30.45lbs


Hilarious!


----------



## x-cimo (Aug 10, 2018)

Really wished they offered Brilliant silver... 18in would be very nice too.
Edit: Ordered the Turbine 18 instead..


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Tony_YYZ said:


> Haha, my OEM 18's are my winter wheels. I got the TSTs for summer.
> 
> Do you have plans on offering the TSS in 18"?


No plans on 18" TSS yet


----------



## agastya (Apr 17, 2018)

T Sportline said:


> No plans on 18" TSS yet


Hoping that you have looked at doing the 19 TSS wheels in the Brilliant Silver color ...


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

18" TSS Flow Forged is now available! Brilliant Silver is also available as a color option!


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Now Shipping 18" TSS Flow Forged Wheels!


----------



## processengr (Aug 17, 2017)

Anyone know if the OEM Stiletto Sport wheel center spider trim would fit these? Making for a defacto 18" Stiletto wheel?


----------



## Tasty MP3D+ (Dec 11, 2019)

T Sportline said:


> The T Sportline TSS Tesla Model 3 Flow Forged Wheel is built exclusively for the Tesla Model 3. It's manufactured in a flow forged process and is available in 3 colors: Space Gray, Gloss Black, and Matte Black.
> 
> Our Space Gray finish contains dark tones of grey and black mixed with metallic flake to give the finish the extra dimension.
> 
> ...


Do these come ready to put onto the model 3 performance? Do you need spacers, is the mill correct & are they made in the USA?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Our Model 3 Wheels are ready to be installed onto the Model 3 Performance without any spacers or additional milling.


----------



## Tasty MP3D+ (Dec 11, 2019)

T Sportline said:


> Our Model 3 Wheels are ready to be installed onto the Model 3 Performance without any spacers or additional milling.


Where are they made?


----------



## axyprang (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi all. Long time lurker, first time poster. I came across this deal earlier this week and wanted to share. 20% off any rims that aren't already on sale, and free shipping within US and Canada.

You can check out their wheels here.

I've been eyeing the 19" TSS for my Tesla Model 3 for a while. Even with the crappy Canadian exchange rate, it's a good deal.


----------

